# I have my appointment for Egg share tomorrow - tips needed!



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am soooooooooo excited! I am praying that I would be accepted! 

So, come girls - help me with a list of questions that need to be asked! 

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Carrie i just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow hun. i cant help you with the questions as my first appointment is on the 15th so maybe you can let me know tomorrow what happens. I know how you are feeling because im feeling just the same. My appointment is with the es- co-ordinator so im presuming that my FSH and LH were good other wise they would have sent a normal appointment through.

 let me know how you get on hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya Sally, 

Well, I have to see The Doctor, the ES co-ord and the counsellor all in one hit tomorrow! 

I will report back! 

THanks


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Caz

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck hunny.

Dont worry about asking loads of questions,they cover everything and give you loads of time to ask any q's. I found that when I came away I thought of loads to ask so I kept calling or emailing the egg share team and they were fab.

Keep us posted hun

Kelly x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

I found that too.  I took a list of questions with me but never got the chance to ask as she answered them before i had chance.

Like Kelly, any other q's i just called the e/d team and they were very helpful.

So dont worry, im sure itl all go well!!

Good luck!

Alexia x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Carrie how was the appointment?? Did you get all the answers you were looking for? Hope it went well for you hun.  

Luv sally x x


----------

